# And my next fish in the aquarium is/are going to be......



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

The title is the tough question for me to figure out. Right now I have a happy community with space left over in my tank to add a few more more. Currently living happily are 5 Black Skirt Tetra, 6 Red Minor Serpae, 3 White Fin Rosy (that was all they had left but they school with both my Red's and my Black Skirts) and 1 Dwarf Gourami who thinks he is a Tetra. I am looking at adding another small school of 5 or 6 fish that will add some color to the tank and get along well with the other inhabitants. Or possibly a couple of singles that will get along and bring some brightness as well. Maybe something with some blues or yellows. Any suggestions to help finish off this happy home?


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

How about Lemon Tetras - they are a beautiful yellow, peaceful and really cool fish. They would complement your Black Skirts and Serpae's nicely. I have three in my community tank. Also, Black Neons are a really striking addition - very cool fish with a really hypnotic golden/green neon stripe. Like the Lemon Tetras, they also have these nifty vivid red markings around their eyes too!


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

Guppies are good with other fish, they come in a wide spectrum of colors like blue my mom had like one of every color we found and its easy to tell the gender of the little guppies. If thats any help to you.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

guppies might get nipped too much.... what about platies or swordtails?! I have a breeding pair of fancy koi swordtails and some platies!


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

platies and swords are good, but if you want schooling gold or silver tip tetras...(same fish) they are more of a silver color...size of a neon...hardy and cheap.


----------

